# Safe Haven 2009



## Bob (Apr 3, 2009)

Safe Haven 2009 on June 20, 2009 in Milford, Pennsylvania, USA
April 3, 2009 - 00:01 — Bob Burton
The Safe Haven competition 2009 will take place on June 20, 2009 in Milford, Pennsylvania, USA. Check out the Safe Haven 2009 website for more information and registration.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SafeHaven2009

http://www.speedcubing.us/safehaven2009/

It's for a good cause. Additional donations are of course also welcome.


----------



## Kian (Apr 3, 2009)

I take from a google search that it's a home for those suffering from domestic abuse?

Sounds like an excellent cause, I should be there. As usual if there's anything I can do to help let me know.


----------



## Bob (Apr 3, 2009)

Kian said:


> I take from a google search that it's a home for those suffering from domestic abuse?
> 
> Sounds like an excellent cause, I should be there. As usual if there's anything I can do to help let me know.



I'll keep you busy.


----------



## Kian (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds awesome. For now we'll pretend i have a functioning magic and that I'll compete but I know damn well I will destroy it beyond repair by then.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 3, 2009)

This sounds great; I will make my best efforts to be there. 

EDIT: wow, that's quite a distance from where I live, but I'll see if I can convince my parents...


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 3, 2009)

I used to go to camp in Milford. I'll probably be going to this, but hopefully we can add at least 1 bigcube


----------



## Kian (Apr 3, 2009)

I guess adding that oh boxing event would be a little inappropriate for the venue, huh?


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 3, 2009)

4 hour drive, but during the summer after school is over. I'll think about it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 3, 2009)

Kian said:


> I guess adding that oh boxing event would be a little inappropriate for the venue, huh?



Actually, I think that my Mom (the organizer from Safe Haven) would be cool with it. I'd have to talk to her about it, though; haha.
[/sarcasm]
And yeah, I'll be there


----------



## Kian (Apr 3, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > I guess adding that oh boxing event would be a little inappropriate for the venue, huh?
> ...



Well that was mostly a very risky joke, but I certainly wouldn't be turning down the opportunity to hit little kids AND cube. I'm usually only able to do one at a time.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 3, 2009)

That joke was REALLY risky... That took some balls. Congratulations Kian... you have balls.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 3, 2009)

Only an hour away...I'll probably be there.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 3, 2009)

As with the other comps, if I can get a ride to/from the airport and a place to stay, I'm down.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 3, 2009)

Surely there should be time for 5x5...?


----------



## Bob (Apr 3, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Surely there should be time for 5x5...?



What makes you so sure? The competition ends at 4.


----------



## Bob (Apr 6, 2009)

I've added 5x5x5 to the schedule (though the schedule is not yet updated). The competition will instead run until 5 PM. That means I expect a tremendous amount of help running this competition. If I have to cut events because people aren't helping out, I will cut the 5x5. 

Those of you who already signed up, I have changed your registration to include 5x5 if I expect you to compete in it. If anybody (else) needs their registration changed, let me know.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 14, 2009)

hey bob i'll help however i can  anyway we can have clock as a side event? it'll be very difficult to put in so i'm not begging for it but it'd be nice.


----------



## Bob (Apr 15, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> hey bob i'll help however i can  anyway we can have clock as a side event? it'll be very difficult to put in so i'm not begging for it but it'd be nice.



I will try to fit it in if I can. I'd rather add more later than take away because there's too much.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks bob.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 13, 2009)

Um..BUMP


By the way, my mom managed to talk some dude into sponsoring the competition, and while nothing's firm yet, there's a chance of the following items being sold, raffled, or given away as prizes:


Best Ever
mp-tj-bestever3 unit(s) 
Hoberman Brain Twist
jnh-pz1003 unit(s) 
Navigator - Puzzle Box
hc-PZ20811 unit(s) 
Quartet - Cast Puzzle
pm-HY352 unit(s) 
Ring II - Cast Puzzle
pm-HY162 unit(s) 
Rubik's 3 x 3 Cube (WM)
wm-rubiks3x312 unit(s) 
Rubik's Icon Cube (WM)
wm-rubiksicon2 unit(s) 
Rubik's 4 x 4 Cube
wm-rubiks4x46 unit(s) 
Rubik's 5 x 5 Cube
wm-rubiks5x5 2 unit(s) 
Rubik's Junior Cube
wm-rubiksjunior6 unit(s) 
The Rope 
mp-up-rope3 unit(s) 



umm...6 4x4s is enough alone to go crazy trying to figure out how she managed to get the sponsorship!


----------



## Tyson (Jun 11, 2009)

Is there anyone driving to this competition that might be passing by New York City or the surrounding areas with room in their car?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 11, 2009)

Tyson: yes, we should talk.


----------



## Kian (Jun 12, 2009)

not a lot of people, but the field looks very, very deep. should be a great competition.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 12, 2009)

Kian said:


> not a lot of people, but the field looks very, very deep. should be a great competition.


Don't jinx it.


----------



## Siraj A. (Jun 12, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > not a lot of people, but the field looks very, very deep. should be a great competition.
> ...



Didn't you quit cubing?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 12, 2009)

WCA Competition Page said:


> Spectators are FREE!


I want one!

Do I have to attend, though?


----------



## shelley (Jun 12, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> WCA Competition Page said:
> 
> 
> > Spectators are FREE!
> ...



Yeah, it sounds like a good deal, but then you get stuck with all the extra costs like food and clothing.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 12, 2009)

May I change my mind Siraj?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey paul, if you want someone to beat me, you should probably practice yourself instead of asking people to come to a competition for no reason. Also, you either owe me my 5x5 core back or the $10 I was charging you for it.


----------



## Tyson (Jun 12, 2009)

Kian said:


> not a lot of people, but the field looks very, very deep. should be a great competition.



I'm bringing a surprise.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 12, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > not a lot of people, but the field looks very, very deep. should be a great competition.
> ...


----------



## Aub227 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Kian, how you doin', we met in Kearney (my only comp), remember me... the 'old' Rutgers alumni fart (40 years old now! ahhhh)? Yes, you may want to be careful what you say, I live about 25 miles away... just kidding. 

I'm going to try to do my best to get to the comp. It's so close to Milford and I'm still struggling to see if I can get there (prior engagements, etc). I hope to at least make it in time for the 3x3 bld. From the list of those registered, I see 4 sub 2 "minuter". If Rowe doesn't show up... hmmm... and if I do get to go, have a good day, and don't choke, maybe I'll be the dark horse!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a set of v-cubes that are going to be sold off for charity. V-cubes has graciously donated them and the money will go to the great cause.


----------



## ender9994 (Jun 16, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I have a set of v-cubes that are going to be sold off for charity. V-cubes has graciously donated them and the money will go to the great cause.



Are they going to be sold off separately or as a group?


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 16, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I have a set of v-cubes that are going to be sold off for charity. V-cubes has graciously donated them and the money will go to the great cause.


ooohhh! How much will they cost? And which V-Cubes are going to be sold?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 16, 2009)

I have 1 set of white 5,6,7 and they will be "auctioned" off. The starting prices are:

5x5 - $30
6x6 - $35
7x7 - $45

These are all less than buying a v-cube online separately. The person willing to donate the most to charity will get them.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 16, 2009)

Dan, is it me, or is this competition going to be the best I've ever been to?
We have a CRAPLOAD of prizes/raffes/ you name it.

For instance, 6 Rubik's 4x4's.
The only thing that I'm afraid of is that there will be more prizes than competitors. 0.o

Please, if you plan on attending this competition, BRING MONEY.
This is a very good cause, which I wholeheartedly support.

Saturday should be a very good day indeed.


----------



## Kian (Jun 17, 2009)

Aub227 said:


> Hey Kian, how you doin', we met in Kearney (my only comp), remember me... the 'old' Rutgers alumni fart (40 years old now! ahhhh)? Yes, you may want to be careful what you say, I live about 25 miles away... just kidding.
> 
> I'm going to try to do my best to get to the comp. It's so close to Milford and I'm still struggling to see if I can get there (prior engagements, etc). I hope to at least make it in time for the 3x3 bld. From the list of those registered, I see 4 sub 2 "minuter". If Rowe doesn't show up... hmmm... and if I do get to go, have a good day, and don't choke, maybe I'll be the dark horse!



Sure, I remember you. Hope to see you there!


----------



## jcuber (Jun 17, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> For instance, 6 Rubik's 4x4's.



No offense, but I wouldn't want that as a prize regardless of my placing. Unless they are _old_ Rubik's 4x4's, which changes everything.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 17, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > For instance, 6 Rubik's 4x4's.
> ...



No offense, (okay; maybe just a little) but I really don't care what you want.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 17, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



haha i get a kick out of everytime you guys argue haha.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah...so do I, puzzlemaster...

I mean, if you're getting something for free, then who cares what it is?
"Never look a gift horse in the mouth"


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 18, 2009)

I know that this is a double-post/bump, but there is a *very* important announcement.

We will have stromboli.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 18, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I know that this is a double-post/bump, but there is a *very* important announcement.
> 
> We will have stromboli.



nom...OM NOM


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 18, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I know that this is a double-post/bump, but there is a *very* important announcement.
> ...


I agree. This was a very important announcement, yes?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 18, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...


I'm guessing, Dzoan is the surprise?


----------



## Tyson (Jun 18, 2009)

Should be better than that.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 18, 2009)

mhmm...can't wait.
Any hints? ;p


----------



## Kian (Jun 18, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Should be better than that.



realllly? interesting. 

@Stachu if you have stromboli you can double post or basically do anything else you want. That is fantastic. You are the king of well fed competitors.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 18, 2009)

Stromboli does things to people; very strange things.

However, you do have to pay for stromboli, but it will be going to a great cause!


----------



## joey (Jun 20, 2009)

So, news is that DanCohen broke the sq-1 WR, with 16.28!

Congrats to him!


----------



## blade740 (Jun 20, 2009)

16.27, (14.46), 16.38, 16.18, (DNF)


----------



## Pedro (Jun 20, 2009)

holy cow...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 20, 2009)

yeah; the comp was beast; just saying 
Rowe Hessler's mom won a Rubik's Cube side table that my Mom made. 


Oh, and I kinda introduced OH BLD Magic in the air to a few people 
I'm sub-10 average now.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 20, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> yeah; the comp was beast; just saying
> Rowe Hessler's mom won a Rubik's Cube side table that my Mom made.
> 
> 
> ...



haha hey stachu... yea dan broke the WR and Stachu has a big mouth when it comes to my name  and haha yea... didn't she win something else too? I got all PB's for all my solves including a sub 1 on the square 1 which stachu totally called...next step, WR


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 20, 2009)

"Stachu has a big mouth when it comes to my name"
What is meant by this?

and yes, I called that sub-1.

I also called a LL skip for Kyle Barry, which didn't happen.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 20, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> "Stachu has a big mouth when it comes to my name"
> What is meant by this?
> 
> and yes, I called that sub-1.
> ...



Haha everytime i was there you'd yell my name and i'd just be right behind you haha....sorry bad joke. Didn't mean it in an offensive way lol and haha well atleast we know you're half psychic.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 20, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Oh, and I kinda introduced OH BLD Magic in the air to a few people
> I'm sub-10 average now.



My best is now 6.59. I average sub-8.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 20, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > "Stachu has a big mouth when it comes to my name"
> ...


Haha; I forgot about that.




PatrickJameson said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and I kinda introduced OH BLD Magic in the air to a few people
> ...


damn you!
When did you practice, and how are you already responding?
You're less than 2 hours away?


anyway, Bob was over an hour late (slept in; too much Mafia Wars the night before ), and we still managed ot have all events and end half-an-hour earlier than planned 

I average sub-10.
I'll make a thread about this later tonight; I plan to get sub-5 average by C3


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 20, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



I practiced on the car ride home which took about an hour. I didn't time any in the car since I didn't have much of a flat surface to start on, though.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 20, 2009)

results up by tonite maybe?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 20, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > PatrickJameson said:
> ...


mhmm...I have a few spare hours tonight; I'll get down to a sub-8 avg, maybe.
What's your transform-only time.
I just did an avg. of 12 for it, and mine is like 2.11


----------



## Bryan (Jun 20, 2009)

So what was Tyson's surprise?


----------



## Kian (Jun 20, 2009)

Bryan said:


> So what was Tyson's surprise?



Chris Dzoan.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 20, 2009)

rather weak surprise imo, considering he FAILED at OH...


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 20, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Just did a few tries right now and I'm about 1.90.


----------



## Kian (Jun 20, 2009)

My favorite stat of the tournament: My brother and I got the exact same atrocious time on the second 2x2 solve.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 20, 2009)

haha. Nice, Kian..

Pat...do you think I shoud switch?
I still don't get your method, so it'd be great if you could make a quick video.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 20, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Pat...do you think I shoud switch?
> I still don't get your method, so it'd be great if you could make a quick video.



It's just like my OH on the table method. Hold it upside-down, grab the lower left corner, fold over the right, grab the upper-right tile with my middle/ring fingers and pull to twist. I just adjusted that slightly to work for in the air. It takes a little while to get used to.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hmmm...I'll stick with my transform for now; I just gotta work on my 6-flip :/


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 21, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...


Eww, him and his sister send me countless requests to join that,
you know what I love more than Jcuber not coming to the competition he complained about the prizes.
We should say to him "Aww, you should have came every competitor got 
(Really impressive prize, gigaminx? diy, idk.) as a prize


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 21, 2009)

I did terrible in 3x3, everything else I did okay in.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 21, 2009)

Kian said:


> My favorite stat of the tournament: My brother and I got the exact same atrocious time on the second 2x2 solve.



I was just looking up you and your brother's profiles to see how you compare and I noticed something.. I don't know how he did today, but as of right now, he has the same official average as Jessica Fridrich and Lars Petrus.


----------



## Bob (Jun 21, 2009)

Results are up.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 21, 2009)

Sweet, Bob.
Thanks again for everything.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jun 21, 2009)

My 2nd solve in 4x4x4 is missing in the official results. I believe it was 2:50.xx.


----------



## Kian (Jun 21, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite stat of the tournament: My brother and I got the exact same atrocious time on the second 2x2 solve.
> ...



Yeah, it's a fun stat. Also, a few months ago, for a while my best average in comp was 20.46 and his was 20.48.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 21, 2009)

cuBerBruce said:


> My 2nd solve in 4x4x4 is missing in the official results. I believe it was 2:50.xx.


I'll talk to Bob about that later.

Odds are that someone wrote down the time illegibly, and he didn't want to enter an incorrect time.


----------



## Kian (Jun 21, 2009)

Another fun stat, the medal winners for BLD are all former WR holders in the event.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow, congratulations to Dan on square-1!


----------



## qqwref (Jun 21, 2009)

The medal winners for 4x4 all held the NAR average at some point. That was pretty interesting.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 21, 2009)

qqwref said:


> The medal winners for 4x4 all held the NAR average at some point. That was pretty interesting.


But wasn't surprising, ha.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 21, 2009)

The winners for 4,5, and sq-1 all have/had WRs in those events


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 21, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> The winners for 4,5, and sq-1 all have/had WRs in those events



And Magic


----------



## ErikJ (Jun 22, 2009)

patrick, thanks for letting me use your mini cube for the first round. lol


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jun 22, 2009)

The competition was great, but did anyone find a meffert's clone 4x4. It has a slight black mark on one of the white tiles. Please PM me if you have it.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 22, 2009)

Great competition; I regret not attending. Any other competitions in this region this summer?
Why did so many people do badly at OH? (Patrick? John?)


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 22, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Why did so many people do badly at OH? (Patrick? John?)



Me? I got a PB single, I'm happy .


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 22, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Why did so many people do badly at OH? (Patrick? John?)
> ...



I only looked at the average. You beat me at Drexel 08, I just expected you to be able to average sub-35 consistently.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 22, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



I NEVER practice OH. My OH times vary from 30 to 40 .


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jun 22, 2009)

well i wouldv'e done better, but my DNF was caused by me dropping the cube and hitting my other hand, and i just goofed around on the final solve.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jun 22, 2009)

Congratulations Dan Cohen 

It seems like you are shopping in Number-1 Market .


----------



## Kian (Jun 23, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> well i wouldv'e done better, but my DNF was caused by me dropping the cube and hitting my other hand, and i just goofed around on the final solve.



cheater!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 23, 2009)

Did anyone find a stackmat(the actual mat)? It has my initials on one of the letters on top(PJ) and the holes are ripped.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 25, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Did anyone find a stackmat(the actual mat)? It has my initials on one of the letters on top(PJ) and the holes are ripped.


Yes, but I don't have my mat.
Any chance that you have mine?


----------

